# Rhinestones on Football/Soccer jerseys



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

_ I was just wondering if anyone has put rhinestones on football jersey's or for that matter any kind of jersey. Are there any techniques I should be aware of before starting? Like will the stones sink into the mesh, or will I have to slip teflon between the shirt and the press to keep it from sticking. I should mention that the jersey's I am going to apply these designs to are mostly poly. but have a 10% spandex._

_Thanks,_
_Joan_


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be fine with the stones sticking to the material, but you do need to put a Teflon sheet between the shirt so that the glue doesn't go through and stick to the other side.

Poly/Spandex is fine. I just use the same time/temp as I do with any other shirt.


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Out of curiosity what rhinestone system do you use to complete your designs? I am currently brushing in my templates. I was thinking about getting the ionline but not sure if it's worth the money just yet, especially when it comes to zebra font. Layering those letters are a bit of a pain.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use Sticky Flock template material to brush my stones in. I don't have any trouble with the zebra fonts. 
I have considered the CPII, but I don't like that those machines put the stones down upside down. I like to have more QC to be able to pluck out any cloudy or imperfect stones. Plus I just learned that the transfer tape required for those machines is very expensive.


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. I saw some of your designs on fb and they look flawless. Especially your burger design! Good to know you can achieve that look without using a rhinestone machine. Just out of curisoity would you be willing to share any tips for creating my own zebra font?


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

cajerok said:


> Out of curiosity what rhinestone system do you use to complete your designs? I am currently brushing in my templates. I was thinking about getting the ionline but not sure if it's worth the money just yet, especially when it comes to zebra font. Layering those letters are a bit of a pain.


CorelDRAW is fine


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

cajerok said:


> Thanks. I saw some of your designs on fb and they look flawless. Especially your burger design! Good to know you can achieve that look without using a rhinestone machine. Just out of curisoity would you be willing to share any tips for creating my own zebra font?


Thank you for your kind words!!! I probably spend WAY too much time on my designs making them perfect by my own standards so it's so nice to have someone else notice as well!

For a zebra font... Since I'm such a perfectionist, I have just taken certain stones and changed the color to make a zebra-type effect.


----------

